# I need a kick ass baked bean recipe!



## wynn_richards

Ok who has the best one???  Something that will blow up the smoker!

Wynn


----------



## Dutch

Here ya go Wynn, hope it kicks your butt and then some!! :D

WICKED BAKED BEANS
(Beans that will even make Chili Heads happy)

6-8 strips of bacon cut into 1/2 inch squares
1/2 Medium onion, diced
1/2 Bell pepper, diced
1 - 2 Jalapeño Peppers, diced (seeding is optional)  8)
1 - 55 ounce can Bush's Baked Beans
1-8 ounce can of pineapple chunks, drained
1 Cup Brown Sugar, packed
1 Cup ketchup
1/2 - 1 Tbs. dry (ground) mustard

Sauté bacon pieces in fry pan until crispy and remove from pan with a slotted spoon. Sauté onion, bell pepper and jalapeño pepper until tender.

In a large mixing bowl combine beans, pineapple, brown sugar, ketchup and dry mustard. Stir in bacon pieces and vegetables. Pour into a 12X9 or a deep 9X9 aluminum baking pan. (While mixing if things look dry, add additional ketchup 1/4 -1/2 cup at a time)

Place in a 220-250°F smoker for 2 1/2 - 3 hours (make sure temperature of the baked beans reaches 160°F ) or place in a 350°F oven and bake for 1 hour.

NOTE: If you are making these beans as a side dish for Kansas City style pork ribs, smoke the removed skirt meat for 1-1 1/2 hours, then dice the skirt meat and stir into the Baked Beans.

DISCLAIMER

With the jalapeño pepper and the dry mustard these beans have the potential for some MAJOR heat. CAUTION should be exercised when feeding these beans to small children and/or the elderly.

To make this recipe Family Friendly, omit the jalapeño pepper and the dry mustard. :roll:


----------



## wynn_richards

Earl, great recipe and I love the disclaimer too.  Let's keep 'em comming kids!

Wynn


----------



## brianj517

*Earl*

Perfect timing on this post! If you caught my post yesterday in the "What's everyone cooking this weekend" thread, you know that I've got 6 slabs of ribs to smoke for Mom's B-day dinner tomorrow. Your bean recipe is going to make the *perfect* side dish. I'll probably have to split it into two batches, though, cause I like 'em hot, but there are afew "tenderfoots" in the family that won't handle the jalepenos to well.

Thanks for the great tip! 8) 

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Dutch

Well Brian like they "Timing is everything"! Glad I could help with Mom's B-Day dinner.

Don't forget to smoke the skirt meat and add them to the Beans too!


----------



## brianj517

*EarlD*

Mom's birthday dinner was a smashing success! Your bean recipe was a big hit...everyone loved them! Thanks again!

To any and all reading this thread; I highly recommend this recipe. I used only one good sized jalepeno (seeded) instead of two, but the heat level was just right enough to be noticed but not so hot as to offend the tenderfoots. IMHO, they were the perfect compliment to the spare ribs.

This one is a definite keeper, in my book.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Dutch

Brian, I'm glad that everything turned out well. The bean recipie is one that I have been working on for the past year.  I think I'm finished tinkering with it. . . :D


----------



## wynn_richards

Earl do I have your permission to use ancho chillis instead of the jalapeno peppers? I've become a very big fan of anchos!

Wynn (a person who loves to tinker with recipes)


----------



## Dutch

Go right on ahead Wynn- I originally developed this recipe for some friends of mine that really like their jalapeno peppers. If Anchoâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s make ya happy go for it!! :D

Hey I just noticed something!!! This is my 100th post!!


----------



## dacdots

Hey Wynn,I think EarlD done you right,sounds like bout what I do.The only difference is instead of ketchup I load it down with my favorite BBQ sauce.Gives it a little kick.David


----------



## wynn_richards

Whoa what a great idea, my bbq sauce with the beans and anchos, yum!

thanks David!

Wynn


----------



## jamesb

I make smoked up beans just about the same way... I've never tried pineapple chunks, but heck I like sweet beans.. I'll have to try 'em...

Also, instead of the bacon, I use some left over pulled pork or chopped brisket... and instead of the ketchup, I use the same amount of a good BBQ sauce... Good Eats all the way!

James.


----------



## scott t

Earl D, 

I tried your bake bean recipe. My highest complements! It was easy and delicious. All the flavors, including the pineapple, really complemented each other. I recommend it to all of the rest of you.

Scott


----------



## Dutch

Scott, Thanks for your comments. It does this ol Chef's heart good when folks gives good feed back.  It took a while to develope and it's a real favorite at my house. In fact the kids have told me that I can't do 'Que if I don't do the beans!  :shock:  :D


----------



## jamesb

Hey Earl,

I made my version of the beans this past Sunday... The pineapple chunks I got  were... well, a bit too chunky... I gave them a ride in the blender for a few seconds to break them up a bit and added them to the pot... I gotta say, the pineapple addition was pretty darned good!

Thanks for the idear...  goes to show that old dogs really can learn new tricks!

James.


----------



## rockiestring

Ok, I must ask, Is the skirt the part that you pull off the back of the ribs before smoking? If so, do you put that in the smoker the whole time you smoke the ribs?
Im gonna smoke ribs this weekend and definately do the beans. They sound delicious.


----------



## Dutch

Rock- Here is part of the answer from my recipe: _NOTE: If you are making these beans as a side dish for Kansas City style pork ribs, smoke the removed skirt meat for 1-1 1/2 hours, then dice the skirt meat and stir into the Baked Beans. _ 

The skirt is from the bone side-it's what makes up the diaphragm, also I like to take some of the meat from the rib tips and add to the beans.


----------



## brianj517

Hey Rock!

I thought I'd chime in here and personally vouch for this recipe. I tried it when Earl first posted it last summer and it has since become a regular staple at my table each and every time that I fire up the smoker for ribs or pulled pork. Even my kids love 'em, which is good cause that leaves more ribs for me! :twisted: 

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## rockiestring

Awesome, thanks brotha's. Cant wait to try these!


----------



## veener88

Well this is getting added to my pulled pork on Saturday.  Just wish I could get some fresh corn to smoke.  O well Pulled pork, this, and a Saturday night NASCAR race what can be better.


----------



## roksmith

..for a little extra flavor, when you put the beans in the smoker, make sure they are under something to catch some drippings.

I did thid last weekend with some good old Bush's baked beans with a little brown sugar and chopped up smoked rib meat..and let them sit under several slabs of ribs for 3 hours..then brought them inside to finish in the oven at 350 for an hour (just to cook out a bit of the juice)

..even my wife, who is not a big baked bean fan, was loving them  :D 

I got the idea from a Food TV BBQ special..I believe they had their beans under a brisket and added the burnt ends for the meat

Rock


----------



## veener88

Good idea.  I can easly fit it under my pulled pork when I make that.


----------



## cheech

Here is a recipe that I have tried and got great reviews from those that thought they would help out and eat some free food.

Baked Beans

Ingredients
8 slices bacon, chopped
1 medium onion, chopped
3/4 cup ketchup
3/4 cup tomato puree
1/2 cup firmly packed dark brown sugar
1/4 cup cider vinegar
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
Salt and pepper to taste
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
2 twenty-eight ounce cans red beans, drained and rinsed
Instructions
Preheat the oven to 325 degrees F.
Put a heavy-bottomed pot (with a lid) over medium-high heat. Add the bacon and cook, stirring often,
until the fat renders and bacon begins to crisp, about 6-8 minutes. Add the onion and cook until softened, about 5 minutes more. Stir in the ketchup, tomato puree, brown sugar, vinegar,
Worcestershire, salt, pepper, and cayenne and mix well. Bring to a simmer and cook for 5 minutes.
Stir in the beans until well coated, cover, and bake in the oven for 1 hour. Remove the lid and continue baking until sauce thickens and the beans begin to brown, about 15 minutes more. Remove
from the oven and allow to cool at least 15 minutes before serving.
Serve warm or at room temperature.


----------



## woody

Dutch--

I did these last weekend and they were phenomenal-- everyone loved them. Thanks so much for making me look like I know what I'm doing! :)


----------



## nmayeux

Dutch,
I posted in the Labor Day post that I tried your beans.  I was very impressed, as I achived almost the same flavor as a much more involved and complicated recipe.  Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## avfordguy

You will need the following:

1 lb of bacon

1 green pepper

1 red pepper

1 sweet onion

Molasses

Brown Sugar

Yellow mustard

Famous Dave's Texas Pit BBQ sauce 19 oz jar

2 large cans of pork and beans ( the cheap stuff) Walmart or cambell pork and beans...plain!

Partially freeze the bacon ( makes it easy to cut)

Ok the sauce:

Add the bbq sauce to a saucepan no heat at this time...

Add 1/4 cup yellow mustard

Add 1/2 cup molasses

Add 1 1/2 cups brown sugar

Stir until mixed

Cook over low heat until brown sugar is fully disolved

As soon as it starts to bubble up from the bottom of the saucepan remove from heat!

The Fixins

Take the frozen bacon and cut the whole slab(package) in 1/4 inch strips

Put bacon ( cut up) in a fry pan add heat stir and watch so that you don't over cook it...while bacon is cooking

Chop green pepper, red pepper, and sweet onion and set aside.

while bacon is still cooking open the 2 cans of beans......

First can of beans go into a strainer and rinse with water until water runs clear ( no sauce)

Place that batch into crock pot

Second can of beans do the same as the first can ( do not do 2 cans together you will not rinse off all the sauce)

Place second can in crock pot

As bacon starts to brown remove bacon from frypan and place on paper towel to absorb grease DO NOT REMOVE GREASE FROM FRYPAN!!

After bacon is removed place bacon grease on high heat....

Add the chopped green pepper, red pepper, and sweet onion

Cook until onions somewhat clear and green pepper JUST starts to brown...

Take bacon that was draining and place in crock pot

Once the pepper onion batch is cooked place on paper towel to absorb grease

Add BBQ sauce to crock pot

Add the onion and green pepper that was cooked and drained

cook on high heat in crock pot for 2 hours (covered) stir every 15 min

Then lower temp to LOW for 2 more hours ( covered ) stir every 30 min.

DONE !!!!!

Enjoy!!


----------

